# Help Finding a Book Title



## Nickle98499 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but I might as well take a shot at it; Hopefully someone can help me out with this, as I have tried searching for this for a while but can't remember the name of it, or when it came out or anything; I know this also might be a long shot, but I guess you guys could take a shot at it.

Here goes: a while back(actually late 2003/early 2004 to be specific) I read a book, which I think was a children's/juvenile/young adult book which featured a plot in which a young girl maybe 13, 14, or 15, or possibly older won a trip and along with her family and I think a friend of hers(who was a guy) traveled to a tropical resort, or maybe it was an island, i'm not sure.

In the midst of the story, the girl meets a Dolphin, who talks, but the Dolphin isn't a Dolphin at all; the Dolphin I think is actually a member of the city of Atlantis which sunk because his race of people were dealing with two races of people from Atlantis who could turn into sharks and barracudas and were trying to I think destroy the race of Dolphins or something.

As it turns out the Dolphin needs the girl's help and takes her with him to Atlantis and as they wait at the gates of the underwater city to enter, the girl is eventually transformed into a Dolphin herself.

Since I gave a few of the particulars of the book, maybe someone can help me with the title and author of the book, as I read once and haven't been able to find it since I read it in 2003; hopefully someone can help me out with this, as I would really like to find the book again.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it this book?

http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Atlantis-Richard-Schenkman/dp/0984180907


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2011)

Do they fuck?


----------



## Nickle98499 (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it this book?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Girl-Atlantis-Richard-Schenkman/dp/0984180907



I don't think that one was it; the ending of the book was a bit of a twist, the girl and her family escape the resort, but they end up sailing into the Bermuda Triangle, and the book pretty much ends with them trying to get out of the Triangle; it might have been a Goosebumps style book, but i'm not sure.

There's a possibility it was similar in style to Goosebumps, but i'm not sure


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Nickle98499 said:


> I don't think that one was it; the ending of the book was a bit of a twist, the girl and her family escape the resort, but they end up sailing into the Bermuda Triangle, and the book pretty much ends with them trying to get out of the Triangle; it might have been a Goosebumps style book, but i'm not sure.
> 
> There's a possibility it was similar in style to Goosebumps, but i'm not sure


 
You might want to ask a mod to move it into the http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/45-The-Writer-s-Bloc

You might find more people that know about it there. Thats the only book I could find with the tags "dolphin", "girl", "atlantis", and the years you posted.


----------



## Nickle98499 (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You might want to ask a mod to move it into the http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/45-The-Writer-s-Bloc
> 
> You might find more people that know about it there. Thats the only book I could find with the tags "dolphin", "girl", "atlantis", and the years you posted.


 
Sounds good to me; how would I do that?


----------



## Deo (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck that book, OP what you need is a better book to ease your pain in your dead ends in bookfinding.
Here's a band-aid for your book woes.
GRENDEL
THE LEVIATHAN
THE NAME OF THE WIND (shut up I know he's a Gary Stu and I don't care >:I)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 13, 2011)

Nickle98499 said:


> Sounds good to me; how would I do that?


 
Just send a mod a message. Preferably one in charge of this forum or the one you want it move to.


----------



## Nickle98499 (Mar 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Just send a mod a message. Preferably one in charge of this forum or the one you want it move to.


 
OK, i'll do that


----------



## Conker (Mar 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fuck that book, OP what you need is a better book to ease your pain in your dead ends in bookfinding.
> Here's a band-aid for your book woes.
> GRENDEL
> THE LEVIATHAN
> THE NAME OF THE WIND (shut up I know he's a Gary Stu and I don't care >:I)


 Fuck yeah Grendel is such an awesome book!


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd suggest making a post to What was that book? The members have a pretty good track record at identifying books. (If you don't have a LiveJournal account, you can also log in via Twitter, Facebook, etc.)


----------



## Nickle98499 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poetigress said:


> I'd suggest making a post to What was that book? The members have a pretty good track record at identifying books. (If you don't have a LiveJournal account, you can also log in via Twitter, Facebook, etc.)


 
Thanks for the tip, i'll do just that


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazing all the pointless posts threads like these gather when they're not in the Writers' Bloc.
Anyway, the only book I remember ever reading with intelligent dolphins in it was this old sci-fi novel I found in paperback at a used book sale about 10 years ago, whose title I can't remember at all.  But it wasn't this book you're asking about, so I can't help you there.


----------



## minum (Mar 15, 2011)

Adventure on Dolphin Island?


----------



## Nickle98499 (Mar 15, 2011)

minum said:


> Adventure on Dolphin Island?



I'm not sure if that's the one or not, probably not; I really wish I had written down that title when I read the book originally.


----------



## Raevis (Mar 15, 2011)

The bad part about this is I know exactly what book you're talking about (I think), but it was so long ago that I forgot the title, too. XD

Though, just to make sure... were the people of the island technically fish and sharks in a human form or something like that? There's a book I read in middle school (I wanna say it was part of a series) that sounds a lot like this one, and I can remember a scene where the girl saw one of the residents without his sunglasses on and his eyes blinked like a fish's. Also that the whole point of her family being on the island was to be a sacrifice to some kind of... tiki god? Something like that.

I did go and poke the library to see if anything jogged my memory better, but I got nothing. XD Hopefully the extra info helps out a bit, if it's the same one. x_x


----------



## MHFC (Mar 15, 2011)

is that the book that has full color porn plates in it?


----------



## Nickle98499 (Mar 15, 2011)

Raevis said:


> The bad part about this is I know exactly what book you're talking about (I think), but it was so long ago that I forgot the title, too. XD
> 
> Though, just to make sure... were the people of the island technically fish and sharks in a human form or something like that? There's a book I read in middle school (I wanna say it was part of a series) that sounds a lot like this one, and I can remember a scene where the girl saw one of the residents without his sunglasses on and his eyes blinked like a fish's. Also that the whole point of her family being on the island was to be a sacrifice to some kind of... tiki god? Something like that.
> 
> I did go and poke the library to see if anything jogged my memory better, but I got nothing. XD Hopefully the extra info helps out a bit, if it's the same one. x_x


 
That sounds like its the right book; the people of the island technically fish and sharks in a human form sounds right as well. I'm pretty sure it was part of a series as well; I thought it was something like Goosebumps myself, but i'm not totally sure. Maybe it was part of a series similar to Goosebumps.


----------

